# Change my screen name?



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Any way to change my handle as it now appears that Rome will not be my final destination?

:flypig:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Post a message in the Expat Forum Support/Site Help - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad section, giving them the name you'd rather have. (There is a thread in there for name changes, but if you don't find it, just start your own.) It should be a quick change to make, as long as the user name you want to change to hasn't been taken.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Seph Smith (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for Sharind


----------

